
Feeling lonely? You’ve got company - laurex
https://www.pri.org/stories/2019-10-22/feeling-lonely-you-ve-got-company
======
chrisco255
Loneliness and solitude are totally different things. When I say I'm lonely, I
mean I'm lacking meaningful connection with other human beings who understand
me, accept me and challenge me at the same time.

Solitude is nice, especially for the introverts among us. But loneliness is
deadly.

